# Tren ace eod VS m/w/f



## HH (Aug 5, 2012)

So i was having a little chit chat with pikki, and we got deep into the topic of half lives of different compounds,especially tren ace. 

There are several points of views and trains of thought out there when it comes down to taking tren ace eod vs m/w/f. some say the two day gap doesn't matter and is easier to keep track and divide the dosage, and some stress that it does indeed matter for keeping the blood levels stable and lowering the chances of side effects rising, regardless of getting more one week, than the previous (unless you precisely divide the dosages by the amount of times your pinning that week).


I personally like my tren ace eod, keeps shit simple for me, and im sure everyone knows, i like short esters overall. Everyone has they're own ways and methods,facts and bro science, etc.

First hand experiences and thoughts welcomed!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

So HH and me were talk about this methods or techniques on pinning the Tren Ace and I play lit bit with excel chart that Otjo was talking about to see how the levels on the blood will be affect it from this 2 ways of running Tren A, this is what it comes out:
This EOD






This M/W/F




So basically numbers on the left side are mgs, right side # pins and the bottoms are days.
IMO there is a very noticeble diffrence between the two. Let us here you guys on this.If the charts are wrong so my bad but this is just a guide to see the drops on base of the Acetate ester.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 5, 2012)

So what about the other option in pinning ED?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 5, 2012)

Pik those charts are striking... It's almost as though every Monday you'd be starting your cycle over.

But I kinda think that stable blood levels are a little over-rated... Slight dips in blood levels isn't going to kill you.

So in my opinion, if you are someone that has trouble managing your doses and scheduling then just do the MWF. If you've got OCD then do EOD. And if you're a glutton for punishment like colt, then pin ED.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 5, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Pik those charts are striking... It's almost as though every Monday you'd be starting your cycle over.
> 
> But I kinda think that stable blood levels are a little over-rated... Slight dips in blood levels isn't going to kill you.
> 
> So in my opinion, if you are someone that has trouble managing your doses and scheduling then just do the MWF. If you've got OCD then do EOD. And if you're a glutton for punishment like colt, then pin ED.




^^^^^^^^^^ +1 ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's right. I'm a human pin cushion. Just call me pin head. Ohhhhhhh snap new AVI comin.


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 5, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> That's right. I'm a human pin cushion. Just call me pin head. Ohhhhhhh snap new AVI comin.



Awesome bro! lol ... I hate to admit this but I kind of like pinning too...it's like working out in that a little painful sometimes but I feel good knowing a sacrificed a little for the cause


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love it and I love pinning daily!!

Thanks POB for the AVI! Saved my ass some time lol


----------



## HH (Aug 5, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> That's right. I'm a human pin cushion. Just call me pin head. Ohhhhhhh snap new AVI comin.



Your not alone on the human pin cushion, i for one love it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 5, 2012)

Where's get some? He explained this real well to me the other day about m w f pins.  Mwf pins are a lot easier and brings on less confusion. There's a lot of variations with those charts. Plays on how your gear is dosed, how your body reacts to it.  Yes skipping a pin Sunday and starting Monday isnt gonna kill you plus I don't pin on church days.  The gear if dosed correctly will not be crazy low on Monday.  See how I pin is Monday morning, wend at like three pm after work and Friday night.  So realistically it isn't skipping a whole pin day. I feel as this method worked the best for me cause my levels didn't get all fucked up . Remember fellas there is 24 hours in a day and you can spread out your injections however you like causing you to not have a crazy spike like the graphs show.  Those graphs are if you pin the same hour and minute of each pin day.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 5, 2012)

Between my Friday and Monday pin is only 54 hours which is two days and six hours instead of  three days.


----------



## Jada (Aug 5, 2012)

LMFAO Herm ! Not pinning on church days)


----------



## Jada (Aug 5, 2012)

I think alot of guys r going to hell)


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Between my Friday and Monday pin is only 54 hours which is two days and six hours instead of  three days.



I got your point bro BUT!! the purpose of the charts are clear on SHOW how will the up and downs are if pin on exact time and day. So that being said and like I just sated above is a GUIDELINE so we can look at the big picture and HOW DO YOU KNOW YOUR LEVELS ARE SO FIINE??? no questioning your knowledge Herm but if by math shows drops you do have yours too no matter what. If you get no drops then math and science will longer be usefull. 

We did open the thread with the idea to get better look at the big picture on how we all see this, not to flame no one on what method they use to pin Tren Ace.

One more thing guys Im no close to be an expert with excel so otjo or curiosity can do a better one will love to happen as well. I will pin M/W/F my Tpp/Npp Herm so I do like the thecnique you sexy MOFO


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

This is something I will like to include on the chart but don`t know how to accomplish and I`m sure is the best way to get those levels are steady as possible. When Pin on Monday do it in early morning on Wednesday you do mid day then Friday late night, the puspose of this is to cut on between the hours of the injections. At least using these hours you basically are on the same or as close as possible between shots.

No matter what will still some drops but not as significant like with the one showing in the excel. Will like to see if is possible to manage by hours space on the excel to show it also.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea exactly they show you it in a perfect world. Sure your gonna get a drop in levels but realistically your gonna have a drop either way. Also is that just Tren ace cause we will have prop in us as well which also will change levels so that graph is just for ace which 19 nors are a form a test. Also having an short ester you will not have steady high leves as if you would pin e. That's why longer esters have better levels then shorts.  I don't get what your trying to prove up here. What I'm saying is do the math with the times I pin. It makes for more steady levels during the week and a less time off between Mon and Friday. But like I said its a perfect world which in this case is real imperfect cus no one runs only Tren ace.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

I belive you just missed my last post on the thread, not trying to prove nothing but to show ways for ppl to see what the diffrences between the ways. and Yes is only Tren and I can add the prop in the there by itself or combine. Don`t be rude with me bro Im not flaming the MWF or eod or ed, just for educational and entertaiment only.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 5, 2012)

LOL oh shut up Ass face.  It's a friendly argument you know I got mad love for you.  I'm not being mean. I for one like mwf better. Just seems easier to me and I don't forget. Also when you do it with tpp npp check the levels with that for pp ester is a little bit longer then prop and a little bit shorter then c!!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> LOL oh shut up Ass face.  It's a friendly argument you know I got mad love for you.  I'm not being mean. I for one like mwf better. Just seems easier to me and I don't forget. Also when you do it with tpp npp check the levels with that for pp ester is a little bit longer then prop and a little bit shorter then c!!



Yep you mean Fuck!! lol nothing but love. Yeah I did for PP ester lol, it shows fine I did a 4.5 days half life according with your Thread but any suggestions on extend half life to more?? I did combine the the 2 cause of diffrence doses and will do MWF on that one.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 6, 2012)

People talk about stable levels a lot.

I have best results with high peaks and some nice valleys.

TNE is a perfect example. After my test e is in full force I normally pin dbol tne pre workout only. A high peak when I need it followed by my lower and stable baseline of test e.

The reason people prefer short esters is really that nice peak. If you level it out perfect it doesn't really feel like a peak anymore does it? If you're going to pin that often and try to make it that perfect you might as well just pin tren e mwf.

My 2c


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 6, 2012)

the charts make it seem like there is a big difference.  but in real world results its not that different.  if so everyone would be running EOD for the better gains.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 6, 2012)

I just stick with eod. Is easier for me to keep track of it. I always done tren eod. Test prop i tried mwf and it did not work out for me. Started getting acne, elevated bp, bloating and letargy, all signs of high estro i know (got bloods done and my estro was sitting in the mid 30's) so i ruled that out.But once i switched my dosing to eod all the sides subsided. So i figured, my 30's estro was indeed high when compared to the rapid drop on test levels in my system. Again... Broscience, but thats how it works on me.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 6, 2012)

lol this thread is funny. I always get a kick out of you science fucks  Really this all comes down to what works for your body the best. I inject every estered gear m/w/f. If you like eod then by all means enjoy. We can sit here and print out charts all day but they really dont mean a dam thing in the reality of gear use. There is no need to get all scientific with this shit. Its simple enough to figure out without a chart. Eod mwf who cares, do what works for you. 

the gap between fri and mon, in the reality of things, doesnt make a difference. I would put money down on anyone that wants to compare gains using an eod vs mwf method. Hypothetically, if every aspect were exactly the same, you would not see one bit of difference in gains from eod to mwf...truth be told. So pikiki the charts were pretty bro....congrats you know how to color hahahaha 

ps...just giving you a hard time at the end there p


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 6, 2012)

K.I.S.S.- keep it simple stupid. All I do is pin eat and train. I have noticed less sides pinning prop Ed as far as bacne but that's about it. I pinned tren ace Ed and still got night sweats, trensomnia, ect. I don't know if it cut down on sides or not all I know is I like pinning ED so that's what I'm gonna do. Take your charts and shove em up your ass ya fucks lmao 

Just jokin guys I heart you all and it's interesting to look at. At the end of the day I just try not to analyze the shit that much.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2012)

69nites said:


> People talk about stable levels a lot.
> 
> I have best results with high peaks and some nice valleys.
> 
> ...



I like this too... TNE had done wonders for me. I just hated the mood swing when I'd drop down...


----------



## 69nites (Aug 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I like this too... TNE had done wonders for me. I just hated the mood swing when I'd drop down...


Certainly something to prepare yourself for. Just come to terms with the fact that you have to not talk for a little bit lol.


----------

